# The "smokehouse" coop



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Before pic... Will post the after.. Well, after! LOL!!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Perfect, so much potential.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure it will turn out Awesome!


----------

